# Fat guys are the best singers



## blubrluvr (May 25, 2008)

It's a simple fact. 

Enrico Caruso
Mario Lanza
Luciano Pavarotti
Meat Loaf
Van Morrison
Israel Kamakawiwo'ole (IZ)
Ruben Studdard
Barry White
Blubrluvr

Come on ladies, help me out here. Anyone care to add more evidence?


----------



## Crystal (May 25, 2008)

Marvin Gaye
Luther Vandross



Though, these guys were mostly tall, hehe


----------



## IndyRoger (May 26, 2008)

Hmmm.... not me, Im afraid. I couldn't carry a tune in a three handled bucket!!!


----------



## olwen (May 26, 2008)

Black Francis. Jack Black.


----------



## gnoom (May 26, 2008)

I 've read "sWingers"... *lol*


----------



## CuriousKitten (May 26, 2008)

I heard that one of the reasons most opera singers are fat or that fat people make great singers has something to do with there being an extra layer of fat around the esophagus or something. Anyhow it makes the sound come out a lot better. I think this isn't an observation on your part but an actual fact. Fat people sing better.


----------



## JiminOR (May 26, 2008)

I call shenanigans, I can't sing worth a damn. Wish I could, tried, can't. I sing like a broken down garbage disposal.


----------



## Melian (May 28, 2008)

You know....I love fat guys and all.....but I can't think of a single singer I like who is really fat. There's the guy from God Module, but that doesn't really count as singing; Robert Smith is pushing it, but basically every one of my favourite singers look like (are?) heroin addicts or are overly muscular. Sad, huh?


----------



## JiminOR (May 28, 2008)

Meat Loaf can sing, and they named a dish after him, so that speaks to his fat cred.

Well, let's be honest, he could sing. That Verizon commercial he sounds like hell though.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (May 28, 2008)

Melian said:


> You know....I love fat guys and all.....but I can't think of a single singer I like who is really fat. There's the guy from God Module, but that doesn't really count as singing; Robert Smith is pushing it, but basically every one of my favourite singers look like (are?) heroin addicts or are overly muscular. Sad, huh?



I would definitely count Robert Smith. I saw The Cure like a month ago in Philly and he has really packed on the pounds. The back of his outfit was covered in sweat by the end of the show. He's got endurance, though. They played a 3 hour set with only a couple 1-2 minute breaks to tune instruments.


----------



## stungunmillie (May 28, 2008)

olwen said:


> Black Francis. Jack Black.



Seconded! Frank Black has the sexiest growl in rock music. :smitten:


----------



## Baigley (May 28, 2008)

blubrluvr said:


> Israel Kamakawiwo'ole (IZ)
> evidence?



I second IZ! http://youtube.com/watch?v=0OMLoAtC9RY&feature=related


----------



## Ninja Glutton (May 28, 2008)

Baigley said:


> I second IZ! http://youtube.com/watch?v=0OMLoAtC9RY&feature=related



That is the best version of that song ever. Seriously makes my soul shiver.


----------



## Melian (May 29, 2008)

Ninja Glutton said:


> I would definitely count Robert Smith. I saw The Cure like a month ago in Philly and he has really packed on the pounds. The back of his outfit was covered in sweat by the end of the show. He's got endurance, though. They played a 3 hour set with only a couple 1-2 minute breaks to tune instruments.




Yeah, apparently this tour was amazing....I couldn't get tickets for the Toronto show, unfortunately


----------



## FAinPA (May 29, 2008)

He was a _much_ better singer when he was much bigger. But he's gone from founding H.O.R.D.E. to hoarding weapons caches.


----------



## StarScream! (Jun 17, 2008)

I received an opera scholarship to The Tennessee Academy Of Performing Arts, but I was young and dumb, so I didn't stay any longer then a month. Everyone in the classes where either big girls with bad attitudes, and fat gay guys. I didn't really feel like I belonged, so I left to concentrate on my heavy metal band. I've done really good in my music career but still kind of wish I would have stayed in college for longer....lol...Oh well. Check out my metal band...lol..

myspace.com/wynterborne


----------



## Smite (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow didn't know Van Morrison was fat. He's a toker!


----------



## vermillion (Jun 17, 2008)

StarScream! said:


> I received an opera scholarship to The Tennessee Academy Of Performing Arts, but I was young and dumb, so I didn't stay any longer then a month. Everyone in the classes where either big girls with bad attitudes, and fat gay guys. I didn't really feel like I belonged, so I left to concentrate on my heavy metal band. I've done really good in my music career but still kind of wish I would have stayed in college for longer....lol...Oh well. Check out my metal band...lol..
> 
> myspace.com/wynterborne



shameless plug...
lol


----------



## StarScream! (Jun 17, 2008)

vermillion said:


> shameless plug...
> lol



Shut up you!

Haha, luv ya


----------



## ripley (Jun 17, 2008)

Anyone see the ssbhm opera singer on America's Got Talent? Wow, he can sing!

Got a standing ovation, too.


----------



## stefanie (Jun 18, 2008)

If you like opera, check out these guys singing Bizet's "Pearl Fishers Duet:"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cq740BmnPAc


----------



## fat hiker (Jun 20, 2008)

Add Aaron Walpole to our list of fat guys who sing well - he came third in the 'Canadian Idol' last year, and signed with Sony. The photo on his Facebook site shows his gut to great advantage!

Plus, he once described himself as "six feet tall and four feet wide"...


----------



## homersimpson (Jun 21, 2008)

<---- fat guy with a squeeky voice. cant sing wont sing wont karokee not even for a million dollars or maybe for a million dollars and what whould i do with that million dollars....." two chicks at the same time" lol


----------



## Victim (Jun 21, 2008)

If you're into folk/filk then Steve Dixon has an incredible voice.


----------



## vermillion (Jul 1, 2008)

i disagree

if your tone deaf, you're tone deaf....
doesn't matter how fat or how much training you have had.


----------



## fat hiker (Jun 14, 2011)

fat hiker said:


> Add Aaron Walpole to our list of fat guys who sing well - he came third in the 'Canadian Idol' last year, and signed with Sony. The photo on his Facebook site shows his gut to great advantage!
> 
> Plus, he once described himself as "six feet tall and four feet wide"...



Aaron is singing again! And acting - he has the role of Sir Lionel in the musical Camelot, now on at the Stratford Festival in Stratford, Ontario. We saw it Sunday and it was GREAT! 

Plus, he gets killed and the other knights have to haul him back on stage on a pallet so Lancelot can bring him back to life....

And, as Sir Lionel, he gets a table dance!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jun 14, 2011)

Must. Make. Pilgrimage. To. Stratford. 

Glad I have my enhanced license...thanks for the heads up!


----------



## imfree (Jun 14, 2011)

JiminOR said:


> Meat Loaf can sing, and they named a dish after him, so that speaks to his fat cred.
> 
> Well, let's be honest, he could sing. That Verizon commercial he sounds like hell though.



For Cryin' Out Loud, I think Meat Loaf is a great singer! The Verizon commercial might have been a fail for the song being the wrong range, the wrong type, or age may have set in on the guy.


----------



## xxeell (Jun 16, 2011)

Have ya'll heard Jeff Jenkins on the Voice.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhbUQTfYMvA

He's the bomb. I rooting for him.


----------



## luvbigfellas (Jun 16, 2011)

John Popper doesn't so much qualify anymore, but I still get shivers when I hear him sing.

(And this little woman has a set of pipes on her, btw  )


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jun 16, 2011)

luvbigfellas said:


> John Popper doesn't so much qualify anymore, but I still get shivers when I hear him sing.
> 
> (And this little woman has a set of pipes on her, btw  )



i agree,John has an original voice! and an harmonica master genious!

but on a side note i do agree alot of good singers are big.not trying to sound discremenating or anything.


----------

